# Confessions



## Roadyy

Have one of these on another site I frequent and don't see one here so thought it would be a fun one for us. Any thing you want to confess just post up here and it doesn't have to be specific to sin, just whatever you think would be a confession. Similar to things most people don't know about me.


I'll start..

I confess that I can't stand the radio volume to be on an odd number.

I confess that I keep track of what time I pass certain land marks every morning on my way to work to see how consistent my timing is.

I confess that I will hold gas long enough to get from my office to my boss's office to release it just to try and gag him.


Let's see how well this thread does here...


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> I confess that I will hold gas long enough to get from my office to my boss's office to release it just to try and gag him.


Rick, tell me no..................... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

The first picture is how people who don't really know me, see me. The second picture is how my family sees me, especially when I'm angry. :twisted:


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Rick, tell me no..................... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I admit it is in retaliation of him putting never seize on my door knob to my office. I have also tied zip ties around his car driveshaft. When he drives off you can hear the tethers flapping against the bottom of the car. I laugh as I walk by where he pulled over to investigate the first time. He still hasn't been able to catch me doing it.


side note: we prank each other all the time.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that I like my sweet tea at room temp instead of iced. I will drink it fresh out of the pot when applicable.


----------



## Critter sitter

Great Thread Rick I will have to give this some thought...


----------



## amberly

Roadyy said:


> I confess that I can't stand the radio volume to be on an odd number.


The only times I like if it is on an odd number is if there is a five - like 25 45 105, or 17 - because that is my favorite number.

You are supposed to be yourself right? well, to everyone being myself is being a really mean person. Only another word for it, something similar to a female dog as another word. lol. But actually, I am really fun to hang around with and I am sarcastic, funny, and very stupid. Very stupid. Especially if you call throwing a candy cane against a wall just to watch it expload in school is stupid. But don't worry!! I cleaned it up!

lol


----------



## Farmchic

I confess that I've been picking on Stan.

I confess that I liked picking on Stan.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Celeste

And I like picking on Roadyy.


----------



## texasgal

I confess ....... nothing.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess to leaving the seat up just to hear the wife dunk in the middle of the night.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

^mean!!! my fiance does that....but i think he just doesnt wake up all the way.....

i confess i keep stealing the shop rags and bumper covers. they make great doggy blankets and horse rags......

i confess i eat just the frosting in oreos.


----------



## texasgal

Roadyy said:


> I confess to leaving the seat up just to hear the wife dunk in the middle of the night.


You are an :evil: , evil, EVIL man .... :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that I will get in front of a slower moving vehicle in the fast lane then slow down to make them get over before I speed back up.


----------



## BarrelRacer67

Roadyy said:


> I confess to leaving the seat up just to hear the wife dunk in the middle of the night.


You just about made me spit a mouthful of pizza/ice cream onto the screen. Shame on you!


----------



## Endiku

I confess that I completely and utterly refuse to touch dishes that are hot from the dishwasher :3


----------



## toto

I confess- ive quit tobacco.. got a can of chew the other day and i liked it!! :twisted:


----------



## jumanji321

I confess that I like the sound of gum chewing


----------



## Iseul

I confess to being the world's biggest road rage driver.

I've cussed out soo many old ladies/men, young kids, and the short shrimpy guy that drives the biggest truck in the county.

I'll also confess that I have lost my temper with a badly mannered horse and took the whip to it in my younger years. :|

Lastly, I'll confess that if someone is going under the speed limit, even by just 5, I will ride their *** and scare them half to death to get them to pull over and let me pass (works like a charm unless it's a bigger truck lol).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

Iseul said:


> I confess to being the world's biggest road rage driver.
> 
> Lastly, I'll confess that if someone is going under the speed limit, even by just 5, I will ride their *** and scare them half to death to get them to pull over and let me pass (works like a charm unless it's a bigger truck lol).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I also yell at people for little things.. But I also take out passive aggressive road rage by the second confession of yours. If I'm already speeding and someone pulls up on my *** like you said you do to slow people...I let off my accelerator until they back off. :twisted:


----------



## JaphyJaphy

I confess that I enjoy horses (animals in general, actually) more than most people.

I confess that sometimes I have trouble being assertive.

I confess that I do not like "yes men". People that agree with everything I say drive me nuts.



Iseul said:


> Lastly, I'll confess that if someone is going under the speed limit, even by just 5, I will ride their *** and scare them half to death to get them to pull over and let me pass (works like a charm unless it's a bigger truck lol).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I confess to driving under the speed limit ("like a little old lady", I'm told). 

Wow, that felt really good!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I confess I like cleaning.. mainly washing dishes and mucking stalls. 

I confess that I am a spelling nazi.. but I try to keep it to myself

I confess I am non-confrontational, I don't like it when people get mad, and hate arguing. 

I confess I am scared of loud noises

I confess I can't kill anything bigger than a gofer 

I confess, and gladly own up to the fact that I believe that homemade ice cream isn't a dessert. It is a healthy main meal. My family makes it from raw milk and cream, with free range, raw eggs, and organic honey. Mmmm!!!!


----------



## nvr2many

"admit nothing, deny everything and ask for proof!"
:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:​


----------



## Endiku

Glad I don't drive anywhere near any of you all! I'm the most nervous driver ever, and I'm always terrified of other people tail gating me. I have visual spatial issues and it makes driving...interesting for me xD if I had someone purposely trying to stay 'right there' behind me, I'd freak but definitely NOT speed up. I drive speed limit, nearly die at every traffic intersection with traffic lights (yellows are my mortal enemy, I can't ever figure out if I should slow down or speed up when I'm close to them), and fret over other people driving like maniacs. And yet I live in Houston, with the busiest roads in Texas! BADDDD.


----------



## Phly

nvr2many said:


> "admit nothing, deny everything and ask for proof!"
> :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:​


^^^^ I'm with you, The Lord knows what I do, that's plenty. Maybe one to many! 

Think if I do the tin foil helmet trick, he won't know either? I mean it works for aliens, right??????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

^^^^ :rofl:


----------



## Chokolate

Ahem. Well. Very good alien...

I confess to hating the number thirteen. This is wierd because NOTHING bad has ever happened to me on the thirteenth. I just hate the number.

But age thirteen was probably the best year of my life.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I confess to disliking cats and hating mice...


----------



## Phly

nvr2many said:


> ^^^^ :rofl:


That's fan fricking tastic!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf

I confess to be innocent. YOU CAN'T PROVE A THING!! mwaahaahaa

Except for walking on my non-weight bearing cast because the crutches hurt more than the ankle.

I confess to eating the kids fruit snacks before they can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

I confess I hate the sound of people eating. Or tapping. Or breathing. 

I confess that I will probably be one of the nicest, sweetest people you know, but boy do I have a temper. 

I confess that I work myself sick. I always overwork myself because I'm too proud to ask for help. 

I confess that I don't trust ANYONE to feed my horse. I'm always afraid they won't soak it right and he'll choke and die. PARANOID HORSE MOMMY YEAH.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga

I confess that I cannot stand to hear any noise other than a box fan when I sleep.

I confess that I am addicted to chocolate.

I confess that I am nice to people even when I really really dont like them.

I confess that most people I grew up with were awful horsemen.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that I will purposely park behind the people picking up their kids from my house because they parked in my spot, then make DW move it when they are ready because she let them park there.


----------



## dommycob

I confess...
I'm afraid of everything

I had a (proper can't breath, sweating, going to die) panic attack because my friend was coughing 

I have the worst temper 

I cry when things are cute

And I get nerves for the stupidst things such as opening the door to let my cat in or out because there's a murderer waiting for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that I can sleep on the floor with a pillow, but cannot sleep on the bed with one.


----------



## natisha

Kayella said:


> I confess I hate the sound of people eating. Or tapping. Or breathing.


Don't become a nurse. LOL


----------



## natisha

I confess to sometimes pretending to be drunk so I can do things a good girl wouldn't do while sober.


----------



## Endiku

dude, I hate hearing people eat/chew as well. I thought I was the only one xD

I confess that my comfort food is Chex Mix, and I will eat an entire bag of it if given the chance.


----------



## JaphyJaphy

I confess that I despise fake flowers.


----------



## LadyDreamer

I confess that after feeling a hard knot on my mare's forehead, after making sure it was not a problem, I entertained the thought of her becoming a unicorn. The 12 year old will never die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

I confess that I haven't eaten anything made with pork since I saw The movie Babe in 1994.

I miss bacon.


----------



## nvr2many

I confess that one time when my husband was snoring I recorded it and played it back and woke him up, :lol:.


----------



## VanillaBean

I confess...

I count my walk steps in 19's and run steps in 12's

Sometimes I make food for other people but I eat it all.

I am terrified when people sneeze.

Chickens are scary.

Camo is awesome.

I am afraid of sharks in lakes.

I ate my best friends candy. All the time.


----------



## Saskia

I confess that I clean frantically before my flatmates come home, or anyone comes to visit so people think I am super clean... which I am so not. 

I don't like people watching me eat, or eating something that someone else has made (unless it's takeaway but hate eating in restaurants). People try and be nice and say "i'll make you breakfast" or something and it's a nice thought and all but I hate it. It makes me so nervous and uncomfortable. Same with people being in my room... same feeling. 

I confess that I occasionally write out notes before I phone people because I get so nervous. On that topic, I confess that I don't only ignore withheld numbers, but any number I don't know. If its important they'll leave a message.

I confess (and this is something I do all the time) I ask questions I already know the answer to just to try and make friends, or make people feel like they know something more than me. Or to fill the silence.


----------



## FlyGap

I confess....

That I DESPISE talking on the phone. Email is AEWSOME!

Last week I went 6 days without a shower.
(Do it all the time, I'm too busy for SOAP!)

I've put a few toothbrushes in the toilet when I was mad. BEWARE! LOL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess to being nervous around vending machines. I'm so indecisive and I don't like how things fall out of the bottom.

I confess to prefering to hang with my horse than my friends.....


----------



## Roadyy

I confess to dripping water out of the bottle onto my wife's head,yesterday, as she laid on the couch playing her silly Book of Faces games instead of paying attention to me.

I confess to shooting my MIL's dog with the airsoft rifle while he was going after the chickens. He has already killed 3. 

I confess that I will only buy blue tooth brushes.

I confess that I did a citizen's arrest on a LEO for speeding(60 in a 45) and turning right on red when there is a sign stating no right turn on red.

He wanted too throw a fit, but I recorded the whole thing once I caught up to him while speeding.


----------



## toto

I confess- i been buckin and stackin hay wagons full of hay all this week- and when i was stackin the wagon full today i busted a few bales and let a few fall off the hay elevator on purpose! :twisted:


----------



## Missy May

I confess that I am the person that always leaves just a little bit of cereal in the box.

And, I confess that I never confess to it.


----------



## TBforever

i confess, im affraid to sleep with the walldrobe (clothes cupboard), incase a murderer is in there.

im affraid to have my hands hang off the bed at night in fear someone might grab it,

im affraid to be in public by myself,

i hate the sound of ppl grinding teeth (now at race stables theres a colt that constantly grinds his teeth grosss)

i hate when people chew with mouth open esp chewing gum,

i hate when ppl have a croaky voice it make me feel i need to cough for them

i hate conflict

i hate the feeling of dry skin rubbing against clothing.


----------



## dommycob

TBforever said:


> i confess, im affraid to sleep with the walldrobe (clothes cupboard), incase a murderer is in there.
> 
> im affraid to have my hands hang off the bed at night in fear someone might grab it,
> 
> im affraid to be in public by myself,
> 
> i hate the sound of ppl grinding teeth (now at race stables theres a colt that constantly grinds his teeth grosss)
> 
> i hate when people chew with mouth open esp chewing gum,
> 
> i hate when ppl have a croaky voice it make me feel i need to cough for them
> 
> i hate conflict
> 
> i hate the feeling of dry skin rubbing against clothing.


Woah, your like my twin, all of those is the same for me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBforever

dommycob said:


> Woah, your like my twin, all of those is the same for me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




teeheee


----------



## TBforever

i just relised a big typo LOL

*i confess, im affraid to sleep with the walldrobe (clothes cupboard), incase a murderer is in there.*


i ment to say *sleep with wardrobe DOOR OPEN hahaha*


----------



## dommycob

I also have to turn all the mirrors in my bedroom around...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frizzy

I confess too.... I won't get out off bed in the middle off the night unless the light is on just in case the monster under the bed try's to grab me :-|
(I have been known to stand on the bed and lean to turn the light on)

Also under no circumstances Does a foot or hand hang of the side off the bed for the same reason above 

I confess to hating the sound it makes when u take stuff out off the freezer (the scratching on ice sound)


----------



## COWCHICK77

I confess...
I had a horse wreck and was told to go to the doctor. 
Instead I went and sat in a bar because I didn't want to go and told everyone that I went to the doctor-he said I was fine, just a sprain. I now have misshaped foot. Whoops.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that I will blame my gas outbursts on my MIL while in public.


----------



## BarrelRacer67

Roadyy said:


> I confess that I will blame my gas outbursts on my MIL while in public.


You sir, are a terrible person and I would love to meet you.

I confess that I threaten people all the time within an inch of their lives if they don't close the dang door ALL THE FREAKIN WAY!!!


I confess that I unintentionally always hit people in the eye while messing around. Or the nose.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess to teaching the grandson and all of the babysitting kids my wife watches to call her Mammie. She hates it even though it comes from her favorite show.


----------



## jaydee

My DH refuses to eat or drink anything from the bottom of a jar or bottle (???!!!!) I confess to scraping or tipping it into a newly opened one and using some before he gets to open it so he doesn't know
I also confess to having a secret stash of nice food snacks which is probably why I cant lose weight - but DH isn't losing weight either so I suspect he's doing the same


----------



## DeliciousD

I confess everytime i eat a doughnut i make a little bet with myself to finish it without licking my lips....


... i always fail


----------



## xxdanioo

I confess...

I am afraid of the dark.
My OCD makes me check the door lock even after asking my boyfriend if its locked. Sometimes its a mental battle whether i should go check when its dark and im laying in bed.. 
I have to spit into the toilet after i pee. 
i hate being late. 
i hate when my cat rubs his face on mine. 
i hate dogs licking me.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Do I get absolution if I confess here:

Holy father, forgive me for I have committed the sin of:

Intolerance for cats
Intolerance for illiterate hillbillies with inflated egos
And I have secretly wished for Jackie McConnell to have all of his teeth knocked out by one of his horses......


----------



## Missy May

I confess that sometimes when DH is going to go on an out of town trip, I secretly think, "alone time, goodie!".


----------



## NBEventer

I confess I sleep diagonally in bed when DH is away. I prefer having the bed to myself 
I confess I play various seasons of MASH every night because I cant sleep without something on. I also need the fan on 
I confess to recording DH snoring and playing it back to him.

I confess I have lots more to confess but im in bed half asleep.


----------



## Golden Horse

Muppetgirl said:


> Do I get absolution if I confess here:
> 
> .


Absolutely, but only if you genuinely mean it !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I confess to tying 25 zip ties to my boss' car's driveshaft after he put neverseize grease on my shop door.


----------



## NBEventer

I confess that I am now showing up to work today. I am pulling a no show, not even calling. Oops... did I just quit my job in an immature childish manner? I think I did!

P.S - Long story behind the reason I am doing this. Lets just say, its one of those "karma is a brat and you will get back what you shell out"


----------



## COWCHICK77

NBEventer said:


> I confess that I am now showing up to work today. I am pulling a no show, not even calling. Oops... did I just quit my job in an immature childish manner? I think I did!


LOL! Nice! I guess your not going to list your (ex)boss as a reference on your updated resume????:lol:


----------



## NBEventer

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL! Nice! I guess your not going to list your (ex)boss as a reference on your updated resume????:lol:


Nope lol. Thankfully I was only there a month lol


----------



## JaphyJaphy

I confess that I am confused by jealousy. I'm not sure what causes it and I'm not sure how it is resolved.


----------



## toto

Confession- that was not the dog that time! :lol:


----------



## natisha

JaphyJaphy said:


> I confess that I am confused by jealousy. I'm not sure what causes it and I'm not sure how it is resolved.


It's caused by insecurity & lack of confidence & is resolved by resolving those issues.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess I super glued my wife's car remote to the counter before I left for work this morning.

I confess I also super glued the lid to the seat in our bathroom. 

I confess I now have to buy a new seat and lid because she broke them trying to get them apart.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Roadyy...Your wife is a freaking saint. ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

Roadyy said:


> I confess I super glued my wife's car remote to the counter before I left for work this morning.
> 
> I confess I also super glued the lid to the seat in our bathroom.
> 
> I confess I now have to buy a new seat and lid because she broke them trying to get them apart.


A way to get back at a man is of course.......through his wallet:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess, yesterday I was in a hurry, pulled up next to the house to grab some tools to throw in the back of the truck. I thought I had shoved it into park as I jumped out, but turned out it was in reverse, OOPS.

The good news is the touch just ran across the grass and hit a tree and stalled. Young Eddie the Beagle who was in charge at that point was fine. The tree is battered and bruised but will survive, the truck, well that is already so dented I couldn't see anything that stood out as new, so I guess I don't have to 'fess up at home *inserts smiling while looking a little guilty icon*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I enjoy a good laugh at my own expense..pun intended...haha


----------



## LadyDreamer

I love reading Uhaul trucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corazon Lock

I confess that I was late to church today (like most days) and had to go 80mph just to get there five minutes late.

I confess that I think mean thoughts about people sometimes even when I try to be genuine. 

I confess that I'm really lazy...a lot.

I confess that I think guys are just out to use girls, even though I know they all really aren't.

That being said, I confess I really hate golf.

I confess that I don't get back to people sometimes because I don't want to talk to them at that point, and then I forgot to get back to them.

I confess that I've very naïve when it comes to guys.

I confess that I'm going to prank my manager next Friday night by making her think someone's in the store after closing time by thumping around, opening freezer doors, and knocking items off shelves.

I confess that I put a balloon in my coworker's locker that has details of her non-wedding on it to the smelliest guy that comes in the store. 

I confess that I have a hard time being serious. 

I confess...anything that I might have done that I haven't confessed!


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess that I could probably out do Roadyy on practical jokes.
I confess that I am not bossy - I just have better ideas than everyone else.
I confess that I have failed to quit smoking (several times)
I confess that I take to many short cuts with many things.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that no one who drives on the wrong side of the road could out do me on practical jokes. lmbo


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that I can only eat cabbage in the form of cole slaw.


----------



## Kayella

I confess that I steal licks from my horses' salt blocks, and always will. :lol:


----------



## Farmchic

I confess that when I hear songs on the radio I think of which of my horses I would like to make a video of using that song. Silly I know.​


----------



## Roadyy

I confess to reading the disclaimer on the site where NM71 posted for the horses, but did not read any info about the dealers themselves. Guess I missed the part about the 30 days training.


----------



## Golden Horse

My name is Golden, and I confess:

I lose stuff, keys, purse, hoof picks, enough hoof picks to start a store somewhere, there are days I think I'm losing my mind, I try hard not to lose my temper, I'm still impressed that I lost my coil, not the sort of thing you leave laying around generally...

But all that pales behind my loss of my sense of smell, which is sometimes an annoyance and today was nearly a disaster.

It is annoying not to be able to smell, baby puppy, hay, baking, tack cleaning, etc. It is dangerous when I can't smell food that is off

Today it was nearly catastrophic, when I set the slow cooker on the stove top as usual, but hadn't realized that I had somehow turned one of the rings on.:shock: Thank goodness I was still in the kitchen, and when the waves of thick smoke arrived I knew that there was an issue, so managed to rescue everything, supper is still cooking, the stove top has been cleared of melted plastic, but the base of the crockpot will never look the same again


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I confess that I backed my SO's car into a tree at the barn, and he traded it in before he saw the damage. * wipes brow*

I confess that he never cleans his pockets out like I ask him to, so when I do laundry I keep all his money. 

I confess I wishy daughters rats would die because they stink and I have to take care of them, but they are too sweet to off on purpose.

I confess I hate the part of my job that requires me to be nice to people, I don't like people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffeejunkie

I'm only serious when I have to be, and even then it's just a professional "front."

I can only write in my pocket calendar in black pen.

I will not eat chicken. It creeps me out.

I moved across the country for a job that I loved, but this place makes me hate it.

I'm scared to finish my degree because I don't want the debt associated with it.


----------



## Foxhunter

Roadyy said:


> I confess that no one who drives on the wrong side of the road could out do me on practical jokes. lmbo


I have no doubt that I have been on this earth a lot longer than you have and since my family has always been one for practical jokes I am better in practise!

Oh, when cars are extinct and we go back to riding horses and using swords we Brits will be on the correct sode of the road as we pass right hand to right hand! So there :twisted::lol:

I confess to having a warped sense of humour.


----------



## Fort fireman

nvr2many said:


> "admit nothing, deny everything and ask for proof!"
> 
> 
> :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:​


Don't forget, Make counter accusations, it puts them back on the defence.


----------



## Fort fireman

I confess to being the guy that first put flour in my buddies car vents, then turning his radio all the way up, then turning his windshield wipers on, the putting KY Jelly under his door handle, then wrapping his car up in suran wrap( a whole roll) then then a whole roll of TP then setting the hose on it at a mist when it was below freezing so it turned into a block of ice. All at the same time. he decided to park at the firehouse when he was hitting the town but blocked the back bay doors so we had to back in all night when coming back from calls. Long story short he ended up having to sleep at the station because he couldnt thaw his car out fast enough. I stayed a little later the next morning than ussual to see the show after he spent about an hour trying to chip his way into his car. It was awesome when he started it up. i learned all kinds of new words, and I thought I had heard them all. He still doesn't know it was me and he hasn't blocked a bay door since either.

Man That Feels good!!!! The truth shall set you free!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

I confess to giving my sister's gelding "human food" (not too much and not any harmful stuff) just to see him make faces at the new taste, since he ALWAYS does that when he tastes something new or strange. :lol:


^ that's my sis and Syd (her horse) making faces :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I confess to having crap confidence in myself, but I have all the confidence in the world for my loved ones.

I confess that there were times in the past that I questioned whether I would ever be good enough to own my horse.

I confess that I am amazing in the kitchen only when people don't tell me it's my turn in the kitchen.

I confess that I can go 3 days without eating anything and not feel hungry.

I confess that I have trouble with stuttering lately

I confess that I absolutely hate writing or drawing with pencil

I confess that I love my boyfriend.

I confess that I don't drink enough water


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

I don't drink enough water, either! 
That's another confession of mine, I guess...


----------



## Farmchic

I confess that I think Roady changed his "shiny" post to "gloss" but I'm too nice to call him on it.

I confess that if I'm wrong I'm going CrAzY, LOL


----------



## Celeste

Farmchic said:


> I confess that I think Roady changed his "shiny" post to "gloss" but I'm too nice to call him on it.
> 
> I confess that if I'm wrong I'm going CrAzY, LOL


Even if you are going crazy, that doesn't necessarily mean that you are wrong.


----------



## Honeysuga

I confess that when I was little I thought palominos were just girl buckskins.

I confess I am a tad bit lazy.

I confess I am addicted to nachos.

I confess I once taught my pony a bad habit because I thought it was cute.

I confess that I say things sometimes just to irritate the DH.

I confess I feed my horse skittles(tropical flavor, by hand!!) because she is nuts about them.


----------



## Honeysuga

I confess that I eat Brookies fruit snacks, yumm!

I confess that I miss having my own bedroom. 

I confess that I snoop when I clean my MILs house.

I confess that I am terrified to look at windows at night (curtains everywhere!!) I am afraid I will see something creeping outside my house.

I confess that at night I am also afraid of mirrors, hallways, closets, and anything behind me. Oh and the dark.

I confess that I never give DH his change back, MINE ALLL MINE!!

I confess that I am extremely passive aggressive, except when I am overtly aggressive.

I confess that I have panic attacks when people get mad. Especially bad when people yell at me.

Guess Im letting my cRaZy flag fly today! haha


----------



## Roadyy

I did not change my post and actually did not see yours for atleast a half hour after I posted my answer to your blank mind. lol


I confess to using a 6 volt battery, aluminum foil and wrapping paper to make a shocking present for my friends. Run a wire from each battery connection to the outside of the shoebox. Wrap half the box with aluminum foil. Strip one inch of the end of the wire from the positive side and tape the bare wire to the aluminum foil. Take the negative wire and hook it to a small push button from a toy then from the button to the aluminum foil. Wrap the entire box and button with wrapping paper. Walk up to your friend and offer it to them. As soon as they grab the end of the box wrapped in foil then push the button. Loads of fun watching the facial reactions once the shock sets in.


Btw, I'm left handed so it will be easy to joust you as you try to reach across your body.hahhahahahhahahahahaahaha hmmm a shocking joust,,there might be something to this....lol


----------



## Roadyy

I confess to adding tubing to the windshield washer hose and routed it under the dash of one of the company trucks then dusted the windshield where you could barely see out of it. Sit back and watch the fun.


----------



## MGTS

I confess to having just read this thread while at work and trying not to laugh at Roadyy's sense of humor.

I confess that I have a warped sense of reality at times...and have passed it onto my daughter.

I confess that I am loyal to a fault and that even though there are folks that I should cut off I just cant walk away from them completely.

I confess that I would MUCH rather be outside riding than sitting in this office staring at a computer screen answering technical questions all day

I confess that I FREQUENTLY think to myself - and after hanging up the phone - that some people really should NOT be allowed to work with computers.


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess it was me that locked Miss Brennan, the worse teacher I have ever had the disappointment in being a pupil of, in the book cupboard.
She was so popular that not one pupil, teacher or cleaner heard her until 11 p.m. that night. 
I confess to frightening Miss Thomas to the point she ran from the class, by letting my ferret loose under her desk and he ran up her leg!
When she returned there was no sign of the ferret. 
I confess that Miss Dew, our cookery teacher wondered where the flour bomb came from as she walked home.
I confess to being the brains behind several of the boys actually lifting the Head's car, wading across the shallow pond and parking it on the island. 
I confess that unless a teacher had discipline I never worked for them. 
I confess that in one examination all I did was write my name on the top of the paper and walk out to go riding (I got 3% for that - perhaps I should have paid more attention in class to understand that working out!)

I confess that I was never able to believe folk who said "Schooldays are the best days of your life." Thank heavens they were wrong!


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess, some years ago when three nuns were crossing the road at a zebra crossing, I turned on a speaker I had in the car and in a low voice said "Black - white - black white -" as they crossed the road. It really puzzled them and when they dithered in the middle so my black was lengthened as was the next white and then as they hurried as if the paint was red hot, so did I.
Poor old dears were quite flummoxed. 

Warning to all!!!!

NEVER accept any gift from Roadyy


----------



## Roadyy

Don't forget to super glue a quarter on the concrete pad at one of the city bus stops. That one will work in the isles of Wal-Mart too.


----------



## Fort fireman

I've never done the quarter but we have taken a dollar bill and put it on the side walk in front of the firehouse. Then tie fishing line to it and run it under the bay door. Side and wait looking out the window. When someone walks by and try's to pick it up. YANK!!!! It's really funny when they try 3 or 4 times before they figure it out. It's a great way to make a slow shift go by.
Or if you have someone afraid of snakes get a rubber on and put it in their locker and tie fishing line to it. When they open the locker door the snake " strikes".
We are professionals, I SWEAR!!


----------



## Foxhunter

Better than gluing a quarter in the aisle of Wal-Mart is to go turkey bowling in Wal-Mart.
Another one that draws attention is to sit an adult in a shopping trolley and push them around whilst they are screaming "I want ........."


----------



## Roadyy

The dollar thing reminded me of something I did to my son's Boy Scout group. Next time you are camping make sure to bring the blow up alligator and heavy test fishing string. Run the string right through camp with the gator hidden in the bushes. Wait for several of the group to get around the middle then drag it through there as fast as you can.


----------



## Foxhunter

Roady I should think people are lining up to retaliate! 
Just think, all those Boy Scouts will be adults one day and you might be in a Bath Chair and they will take you to the top of the steepest hill and shove you down it with no brakes!


----------



## Farmchic

I confess that I've always wanted to plastic wrap a car.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Ha, when I was a manager at a retail store we used a roll of shrink wrap ( plastic wrap) and used the entire roll on one of our bosses truck.. fun times, fun times
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

I confess I have never told a lie, unless I stand to gain. Thinking about it a little deeper, when trying to persuade the finer sex I doubt if I told the truth, or was that a lie also. I'm confused.:lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I confess someone parked in my spot this morning. Just so happened I had a bag of Cheetos in my lunch. The Seagulls love Cheetos and when they eat them in hurry it creates a quick mess at the table. Hope they enjoy the spot.


----------



## wetrain17

I confess to putting hand lotion under people's car handles.

I confess I love telling people they have a flat tire and watching the confused look on their faces when they check.

I confess I always steal T.P., paper towels, and tissues when I go to my brother's house.


----------



## Roadyy

wetrain17 said:


> I confess to putting hand lotion under people's car handles.
> 
> *I confess I love telling people they have a flat tire and watching the confused look on their faces when they check.*
> It's only flat on one side.
> I confess I always steal T.P., paper towels, and tissues when I go to my brother's house.


This is a common response to that. lol


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess that I have never even thought about plastic wrapping a car let alone wanting to - but I do now.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

wetrain17 said:


> I confess to putting hand lotion under people's car handles.
> 
> I confess I love telling people they have a flat tire and watching the confused look on their faces when they check.
> 
> I used to help my x husband clean the shop where he worked at night. We were young and poor at the time so I would take tp and trash bags....
> 
> I confess that I don't feel bad about it.
> 
> I confess I always steal T.P., paper towels, and tissues when I go to my brother's house.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate

I also confess to going back and reading some of the closed threads on the forum because some of you guys had extremely funny responses! 

No judging :lol:


----------



## Honeysuga

I confess I love to go with my when he works with his dad so I can follow the guys around and secretly pull their gloves out of their pockets. hehe

I confess I have called Brooke into the living room so Josh could stand behind the bookcase and jump out at her.

I confess that I wait until Josh is peeing and sneak up behind him in the bathroom ad pinch his butt so he jumps... messy but fun.


----------



## Foxhunter

A confession from many years ago!

I was working at the riding school I had learnt to ride at. One of the owners was pretty ancient and quite eccentric. She was the proud owner of an Allen Scythe equally as old as she was.
This machine was left under a shelter all winter, well wrapped in hessian sacks and a tarp over the top. Come spring t was time to launch the machine again. One thing you could bet your life on was that it would not start! Choke on or off, no matter how hard you pulled the chord, it would never even sputter. 
This particular year a couple of relations were staying and had come to the stables to pick me up as it was my half day.
Dave, one of the lads was a mechanic and seeing problems he offered to help. When the boss realised he was a mechanic he was allowed to look at the machine and after a few minutes he said he would fix it the next day.
On the way home I told them the annoyance of the machine and how I wished it would run faster and not keep cutting out.

On the morrow he turned up and stripped the machine down to the frame. He then disappeared returning a couple of hours later with several bits and pieces.

It took him longer to put it together than to strip down but when he started it instead of grunting and groaning this machine purred.

When the owner came back from escorting a ride she rushed over to see if it had been fixed and when she saw that Dave had fitted a starter and a battery, she was overjoyed and rushed to change into her 'cutting kit'.
This was not a pretty sight, it consisted of a polo shirt which was fine but she never wore a bra and one young girl had remarked she could tuck her titties into her shorts.
Her shorts were anything but - they came down to her knees and were only an inch or two above her wellingtons.

She freewheeled the machine to the top of the triangle field, about half an acre of field all on a fairly steep slope. She pressed the button and the machine purred into life. She put it in gear and thumbed the throttle down.
Ever seen an elderly lady go down a hill doing 30 m.p.h? I have. 

Every stride she took got longer and longer until each one was at least fifteen feet. `she was slowed slightly by the wind billowing her shorts out! Still she held on and somehow as she reached the flatter ground, she managed to turn it before it hit the hedge.

I will admit that we were all rolling on the floor laughing, no sympathy at all. 
She drove the scythe up the hill throttle wide ope so that it pulled her up the slope and when she turned to go down again she was a lot lighter with her thumb. 

I confess because it was me that told Dave the machine was to slow so he only did what was asked and speeded it up!


----------



## nvr2many

Fort fireman said:


> Don't forget, Make counter accusations, it puts them back on the defence.


Ahhhhhhhh, yes, thank you, :lol:.


----------



## jaydee

I confess to thinking this thread could be a really bad influence on me


----------



## kait18

i confess right before my family was hosting a family party I woke up early to take a shower then turned off the hot water... 

i confess i filled a shoebox with frogs and wrapped it and gave it my grandma as a gift.. (all frogs survived, but that did not go over to well)

i confess i am scared of the dark but yet play tricks on people in the dark.. ie hide in my sisters closet (sometimes for hours) until she goes to bed and turns the light off. i will slowly creep the door open. and she hears everything.. and continue to open door until i can squeeze thru and just stand there in a black scream custome. and make my way closer.

i confess i put a cat in one of the cabinets in the kitchen. had my mom to scared to open them for hours until my dad came home to check..

pls forgive me as there are to many confessions to be made


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that I purposely wait to flush multiple times til after the wife gets in the hot shower.

I confess to calling all of my family members, that I have contact info for, and singing a funky version of Happy Birthday to them on their birthday every year.


----------



## Foxhunter

Roadyy - is there a divorce pending or has your wife applied to appear on Dr Phil?


----------



## Roadyy

Dr.Phil is the biggest joke to ever appear on television. 

She loves me and can't live without me. lol


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy, you better pick up a dozen roses on the way home.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Roadyy, you better pick up a dozen roses on the way home.


They are on my arm every day. lol


----------



## Kamakazi

I confess to going to my boyfriends house while he was at work and playing every practical joke I could think of to his house. Then drove back to college (3 hours away, it was easter monday) and played dumb when he called to tell me about it. It took him about a week to realize it was actually me


----------



## Stan

I confess to having enough interest to read these posts, or is it nothing better to do.


----------



## Foxhunter

Although I had worked with racehorses for many years they were not actually in race training. I was asked to be Head Lad at a renowned woman trainer's yard and took it.

The lads there were resentful of a woman being in charge and one that had not worked in the industry before so they set about making my life hell.

My bed disappeared from my room and was hidden at the back of the hay barn. I never made any comment. There was a spare bed in the walk in loft which I would use at night and hide in the morning. 
When the hay was practically used I said to the lad I thought was the instigator that if the Missus saw it she would go loopy. My bed was returned.

Various jokes were played, some funny most just silly. 
The Missus heard there were 'problems' and asked if I wanted her to speak to them all. I told her that if I could not control them then I was not worthy of being in charge and that I was biding my time.

The lads got a bit better as they got no reaction from me but I was out for 'revenge'. 
One young lad was being bullied and I had made sure this stopped in no uncertain terms. 
On a Friday night they were all going off to a party, I wasn't as I started feeding the horses at 5 a.m. every morning. The biggest instigators lived in a bungalow opposite the hose I shared with four other lads. I went in to them before they went out on the pretence of borrowing something. I made sure the French windows were locked and took the key, knowing they would check it was locked and not notice the key was missing.
Once they had gone I let myself in and took the young lad to help.
Cheap nylon wool was wound around everything in the living room and the kitchen. I had things rigged that when they walked into the kitchen the drawers fell out and so did the saucepans. 
In their bedrooms we sewed their bedding to the mattresses, a round upholstery needle mad this fairly easy and a lot of small stitches pulled tight ensured that it would not be easy to undo.
_Every_ pair of trousers had stitches put in three places down the legs. As we finished each rom we removed the light bulbs. 
The only room that was not touched was the bathroom which seemed a shame so I cling filmed over the loo.

I knew when they returned they would come to get me. I moved my bed from where it normally was to beside the door. I removed the light bulb and just had a side light by my bed. I left the door ajar with a bowl of water balanced on the top. I also took a bucket of water with some sponges up there.
Sure enough they all returned in varying stages of inebriation. Two of the lads came to get me. They dithered at the door and then charged in throwing pans of water - missing where I was. My old dog went into attack as did I with the sponges. 
The lads ran, one tripping on the stairs breaking two toes. The other two lads had both peed not realising the cling film was over the loo so there was quite a splash!

In the morning they were all hung over and late so when they could not get into their jods or jeans they turned up wearing their best trousers. 

Making an example of these four meant that the other jokers were a bit more wary and wondering it I would exact revenge on them. 

I di when the opportunities arose - with one lad who had left the yard and was working elsewhere, it took a couple of years but I got him!


----------



## Golden Horse

Roadyy said:


> The dollar thing reminded me of something I did to my son's Boy Scout group. Next time you are camping make sure to bring *the* blow up alligator and heavy test fishing string. Run the string right through camp with the gator hidden in the bushes. Wait for several of the group to get around the middle then drag it through there as fast as you can.


The blow up alligator, not A blow up alligator, but THE blow up alligator, which makes it sound like everyone would have a blow up alligator around the house.

I confess I find this hilarious (I also confess that there is R rated language, so click only if 18+) 







I also confess that there appears to be an interesting new design on the living room floor, seems that the sheet I put down last night while dyeing my stirrup leathers didn't quite cover all of the splash zone.

Now do I confess, rearrange the furniture or buy a rug to cover it!


----------



## Roadyy

Golden Horse said:


> The blow up alligator, not A blow up alligator, but THE blow up alligator, which makes it sound like everyone would have a blow up alligator around the house.
> 
> I confess I find this hilarious (I also confess that there is R rated language, so click only if 18+)
> 
> Jackass: The Movie (6/10) Movie CLIP - April's Alligator (2002) HD - YouTube
> 
> 
> I also confess that there appears to be an interesting new design on the living room floor, seems that the sheet I put down last night while dyeing my stirrup leathers didn't quite cover all of the splash zone.
> 
> Now do I confess, rearrange the furniture or buy a rug to cover it!


I'm a Roll Tide fan living in Gator country so I'm used to seeing blow up gators in most every household here...lol


----------



## Farmchic

I confess that I cracked the glass on my light in the wash stall because I sprayed it with water while it was on. I didn't tell my husband because I didn't want to be in trouble. I should have known better! I know not to get a hot bulb wet but didn't realize the glass covering the bulb was the same way


----------



## Stan

I confess to, in my youth, spending Saturday nights trying to sow a few wild oats, and to spending Sunday in church praying for a crop failure.:shock:


----------



## Prinella

I confess to being way to comfortable on the couch. 

I confess I wish I could live my dogs life.

I confess to having a slight addiction to cheese


----------



## Farmchic

I confess that we will be having leftovers tonight for dinner and I love it!


----------



## Roadyy

I confess I like the taste of 2% milk out of the glass, but can't stand it in my hot or cold cereal.


----------



## Honeysuga

I confess that I took a curve too fast on the gravel the other day and ended up in a ditch, but I told DH that I was run off so I wouldnt get in trouble.


----------



## Bagheera

I confess that while I work at a childrens clothing store, I despise 98% of children. I also despise their parents and want to slap them senseless typically.


----------



## toto

i must confess-- I- AM- NOT- TWP!!! But laughed when i was asked!! :rofl:


----------



## Stan

toto said:


> i must confess-- I- AM- NOT- TWP!!! But laughed when i was asked!! :rofl:


 
What does TWP stand for


----------



## toto

Stan said:


> What does TWP stand for



Ya know- i dont know.. what does it mean? :-o


----------



## franknbeans

toto said:


> Ya know- i dont know.. what does it mean? :-o


You mean you post things you don't know what they mean? :shock: Hmmmm. Perhaps that is another confession?:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

franknbeans said:


> You mean you post things you don't know what they mean? :shock: Hmmmm. Perhaps that is another confession?:wink:


I confess that made me laugh


----------



## Farmchic

twp- the wisest poster :lol:


----------



## franknbeans

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I was really really sad to realize that we have lost a long time poster who has a wealth of knowledge and gave such consistently good advice.


----------



## Celeste

Golden Horse said:


> I confess I was really really sad to realize that we have lost a long time poster who has a wealth of knowledge and gave such consistently good advice.


Who? What happened?


----------



## Roadyy

Sereno,,he got banned. hehehe


----------



## Celeste

I thought he was a new poster.


----------



## Stan

I thought sereno was a new poster. who did we loose.


I confess to allowing my wife to think she knows more than I on all subjects.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tinyliny

Please keep your comments to your own "confessions" and not discuss other members' comings and goings.


----------



## wetrain17

I confess *I* (not on a horse) still "canter" when running down hills, just like I did when I was a kid. I feel like I have better footing. 

I also confess to always judge my footing 10 feet out when hiking and which way to go on the path.


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess that I want to give Roadyy's wife a medal! 

I would also like to help her exact revenge!


----------



## Roadyy

Foxhunter said:


> I confess that I want to give Roadyy's wife a medal!
> 
> I would also like to help her exact revenge!


I confess my wife is already good at medaling..:lol:


----------



## Critter sitter

I confess that I think Rick (Roadyy) is a big BRAT


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess that when I read this (again) I immediately thought it is the sort of thing Roadyy, Stan and Fort Fireman would do!

Last weekend I saw something at Larry's Pistol & Pawn Shop that sparked my interest. The occasion was our 22nd anniversary and I was looking for a little something extra for my wife, Toni. What I came across was a 100,000-volt, pocket/purse-sized taser. The effects of the taser were suppose to be short lived, with no long-term adverse affect on your assailant, allowing her adequate time to retreat to safety.... WAY TOO COOL! Long story short, I bought the device and brought it home. I loaded two triple-a batteries in the darn thing and pushed the button. Nothing! I was disappointed. I learned, however, that if I pushed the button AND pressed it against a metal surface at the same time; I'd get the blue arch of electricity darting back and forth between the prongs. Awesome!!! Unfortunately, I have yet to explain to Toni what that burn spot is on the face of her microwave. Okay, so I was home alone with this new toy, thinking to myself that it couldn't be all that bad with only two triple-a batteries,... right? 

There I sat in my recliner, my cat Gracie looking on intently (trusting little soul) while I was reading the directions and thinking that I really needed to try this thing out on a flesh & blood moving target. I must admit I thought about zapping Gracie (for a fraction of a second) and thought better of it. She is such a sweet cat. But, if I was going to give this thing to my wife to protect herself against a mugger, I did want some assurance that it would work as advertised. Am I wrong? So, there I sat in a pair of shorts and a tank top with my reading glasses perched delicately on the bridge of my nose, directions in one hand, taser in another.

The directions said that a one-second burst would shock and disorient your assailant; a two-second burst was supposed to cause muscle spasms and a major loss of bodily control; a three-second burst would purportedly make your assailant flop on the ground like a fish out of water. Any burst longer than three seconds would be wasting the batteries. All the while I'm looking at this little device measuring about 5" long, less than 3/4 inch in circumference; pretty cute really and loaded with two itsy, bitsy triple-a batteries) thinking to myself, "no possible way!" What happened next is almost beyond description, but I'll do my best..... I'm sitting there alone, Gracie looking on with her head cocked to one side as to say, "don't do it master," reasoning that a one-second burst from such a tiny little ole thing couldn't hurt all that bad.... I decided to give myself a one-second burst just for the heck of it.

I touched the prongs to my naked thigh, pushed the button, and HOLY MOTHER, WEAPONS OF MASS [email protected][email protected]$$!% [email protected]*!!! I'm pretty sure Jessie Ventura ran in through the side door, picked me up in the recliner, then body slammed us both on the carpet, over and over and over again. I vaguely recall waking up on my side in the fetal position, with tears in my eyes, body soaking wet, both nipples on fire, testicles nowhere to be found, with my left arm tucked under my body in the oddest position, and tingling in my legs. The cat was standing over me making meowing sounds I had never heard before, licking my face, undoubtedly thinking to herself, "do it again, do it again!" Note: If you ever feel compelled to "mug" yourself with a taser, one note of caution: there is no such thing as a one-second burst when you zap yourself. You will not let go of that thing until it is dislodged from your hand by a violent thrashing about on the floor. A three second burst would be considered conservative. SON-OF-A- ... that hurt like hell!!!

A minute or so later (I can't be sure, as time was a relative thing at that point), collected my wits (what little I had left), sat up and surveyed the landscape. My bent reading glasses were on the mantle of the fireplace. How did they get up there??? My triceps, right thigh and both nipples were still twitching. My face felt like it had been shot up with Novacaine, and my bottom lip weighed 88 lbs. I'm still looking for my testicles. I'm offering a significant reward for their safe return. Still in shock...


----------



## Critter sitter

actually I would think Stan would do that also LMBO


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Foxhunter, those things are generally designed to have the "Shock" penetrate a few layers of clothing......lol.... I can only image the extra shock on bare skin :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## jumanji321

OMG Foxhunter I am crying from laughter right now!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Stan

I must confess I felt for the poor misguided sole who would, through bordom, and being some what dim, inflict a taser on himself. Now for the ladies that feel I, and a couple of others, would test the taser just for something to do on a wet saturday afternoon, are right. I have been known to test the boundries now and again. Its that or cook a seafood chowder for SWMBO. The pain wins.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tempest

I confess that I just spent the last hour participating in an online Facebook Pokemon battle with my friend.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess I kinda feel bad for the poor kitty.


----------



## Stan

I must confess I know nothing about the poor kitty but support what ever it was about.


----------



## Farmchic

you two :-|

shaking my head.......

The kitty is happy! Didn't you see his happy face?


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


> you two :-|
> 
> shaking my head.......
> 
> The kitty is happy! Didn't you see his happy face?


 
No my glasses are all fogged up


----------



## Farmchic

I confess that I was scared to death the first hour I worked on the scaffolding painting the stalls.


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


> I confess that I was scared to death the first hour I worked on the scaffolding painting the stalls.


 
Why its not the fall that hurts, it's the sudden stop.


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess to taking part in a psychological survey and when asked what I was afraid of I had to think hard and my answer was "Fear" This is because I hate the idea that a fear of something could take hold on what I wanted to do.


----------



## Stan

I confess that i have the best avatar and you can take that any way you chose:lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Stan said:


> No my glasses are all fogged up


I was thinking poor Kitty because it would have fell victim to my fear of what might happen to me if the cat couldn't call 911 thus transferring the role of test subject on to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I confess to screwing up my settings for HF. I went into my CP and changed my skin to lightwieght now it won't let me back into my edit options to fix it. Had to call on management to help and hoping they get it straitened out soon. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I confess to declining the opportunity to steal carrots just to have mine taken..I guess no good deed goes unpunished. lol


----------



## jumanji321

I confess that I spontaneously had my ears pierced today.


----------



## Stan

I confess I thought about earings once in my youth but that was before it was fashonable for men.:shock::shock::shock: My dad said he would put one through my nose and no son of mine was going to have an earing. I thought that was discrinination because it was O/K for my sister to have them. :shock: I grew out of that.:lol:


----------



## jumanji321

Stan said:


> I confess I thought about earings once in my youth but that was before it was fashonable for men.:shock::shock::shock: My dad said he would put one through my nose and no son of mine was going to have an earing. I thought that was discrinination because it was O/K for my sister to have them. :shock: I grew out of that.:lol:


 
Haha, I had my first holes done when I was 7 and yesterday I got my seconds after wanting them for a long time. I will tell anyone wanting their ears pierced now that getting them done with a needle is WAY less painful than getting them done with a gun! A lot safer too.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess my mother is an amazing and inspiring woman!


----------



## Stan

I confess the butt wearing the blue jeans in my avatar is not mine. Nor is the other one.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Farmchic

You have a butt model?


----------



## nvr2many

I confess it is not mine either! :lol:


----------



## Celeste

I confess that my company thought that my house was clean, but I only let them see part of the house.


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


> You have a butt model?


Dosen't everyone:lol::lol:


----------



## jumanji321

I confess that the butt in my avatar IS mine! LOL


----------



## Stan

jumanji321 said:


> I confess that the butt in my avatar IS mine! LOL


 
I confess I only noticed the horse.:shock:


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I confess I only noticed the horse.:shock:


Stan, you are slipping.............


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that I am responsible for all 3 butts in my avatar and yes one of them is mine, butt I aint telling which one.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, you are slipping.............


Turning over a new leaf, making a new start, trying not to get into trouble, getting new glasses.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I went to buy a new pair of gloves on Friday, I found the style I wanted, but the leather felt kind of hard, then I found a single lying on the shelf under the hanging pairs, one lonely right hand glove, soft leather that fit like errr Oh yeah, fit like a glove. So I went through all the hanging pairs until I found one with a nice soft leather left glove, and split that pair I now have a beautiful pair of soft leather nicely fitting gloves:wink:


----------



## jumanji321

I confess to playing 10 and a half hours of Skyward Sword today...


----------



## Stan

jumanji321 said:


> I confess to playing 10 and a half hours of Skyward Sword today...


I confess i do not have the faintest idea what skyward sword is


----------



## Farmchic

I confess that I broke my thumb nail real low and I normally have a high pain tolerance but this stupid nail is just killing me. Wah! Wah! Wah! I know.

I also confess that I've been saving the highest part of the barn wall for last because I'll have to use a stool on top of the scaffolding and I'm a big chicken.

I confess that, that makes me a whiney baby and a big chicken. :-( oh and I don't know what skyward sword is either, but if it's a video game then shame on you LOL :lol:


----------



## jumanji321

It's a Legend of Zelda game, so yes, it's a video game.


----------



## Golden Horse

I confess I only posted this because it has been 2 days since anyone confessed anything


----------



## Roadyy

I confess I miss my mommy. 
She left for Ms. this morning around 8:30 while I was at work. I had left for work before she got up so I didn't get to say goodbye. They have a wagon train going on as it is her, my niece, aunt and uncle, cousin and her husband who got married on the beach Saturday, and multiple other vehicles filled with friends who came down for the wedding.


----------



## Farmchic

I confess I'm mad at Sherwin Williams because they only had 2 Gallons of the polyurethane I'm using on the barn and they said it might be two weeks before they get more in. Seriously? Reminds of those pictures "You had one job" LOL they carry one thing paint.......I guess polyurethane is not the same thing but still.....when I run out guess I'll check Lowes. Sherwin Williams 
what kind of name is that anyway? Who in the world is Sherwin Williams? 
I think I'm getting crabby, my thumb still hurts, I'm tired of being covered in sweat, dirt, paint, stain and this stupid sticky polyurethane that says can be removed with mineral spirits but that is a lie! You have to remove the first layer of skin to get it off! I think a may be a tad hormonal, just a tad.:evil:

Going to google this Sherwin Williams person.


----------



## Farmchic

Henry Sherwin and Edward Williams, founders of .......yep Sherwin-Williams. And they are both deceased. 

I confess I have guilt for being mad at two dead guys.


----------



## Roadyy

Don't feel to bad about it. 

I confess I was mad at my dad for a couple of months for passing away before we could make up for the one and only big fight we ever had, a month before he died. He gave us an opportunity to make up by being at my house when I came home for work not long after, but I am too much like him and was still sore and pushed him away. 

I love and miss him so much it still hurts to think about.


----------



## Farmchic

We always hurt the ones we love. 

No doubt your Dad knew you loved him. And if he was stubborn like you then he probably understood your behavior more than you think.


----------



## EquineObsessed

I confess reading all 20 pages of this thread and laughing my butt off.

I confess that once my horse ate a burger... and I let her eat another after that.

I confess to going to the pet store and buying goldfish and putting them on the water bottles at the school vending machine... hehehehe


----------



## Stan

EquineObsessed said:


> I confess reading all 20 pages of this thread and laughing my butt off.
> 
> I confess that once my horse ate a burger... and I let her eat another after that.
> 
> I confess to going to the pet store and buying goldfish and putting them on the water bottles at the school vending machine... hehehehe


I confess I have never seen legs that don't connect to a butt because it has been laughed off. Post photos please:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Stan said:


> I confess I have never seen legs that don't connect to a butt because it has been laughed off. Post photos please:lol::lol::lol::lol:


I confess to being curious of a pic here too...:lol::lol::shock:


----------



## EquineObsessed

I don't think that would be forum appropriate hahaha


----------



## Roadyy

EquineObsessed said:


> I confess that would not be forum appropriate hahaha


fify... lol


----------



## nvr2many

I confess to being lonely because my DH went back to work after being off for over a week (Will have to remember this when I get mad at him for sitting and playing video games and not paying attention to me). :shock:


----------



## Stan

EquineObsessed said:


> I don't think that would be forum appropriate hahaha


 
I'll be the judge of that 60+ and still alive:lol:


----------



## Stan

nvr2many said:


> I confess to being lonely because my DH went back to work after being off for over a week (Will have to remember this when I get mad at him for sitting and playing video games and not paying attention to me). :shock:


 
Cook him a steak, and smile.:lol: It works in my house:shock:


----------



## EquineObsessed

Well, I confess... you asked for it....https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...vice-please-part-2-cigarette-butts%2F;588;350


----------



## Roadyy

I confess I was thrilled to see my order of Underwoods horse medicine came in yesterday. Cut my doctoring time way down and made it so much easier on him by not having to handle his sore leg more than just picking out his hoof.

I confess I forgot to stop and get horse feed on the way home yesterday and had to call them to stay open and extra 15 minutes so I could go get 5 bags.


----------



## Cruiser

I only got my drivers licence to prove my age, I am 21 not 14 and have been out of school for 4 years! That and I hate driving (and I might be really bad at it).

Hate balloons, and tell people I'm allergic to latex so I don't have to go near them.

I am not scared of heights, just falling from them (which I seem to do a lot)

It annoys me no one seems to hear electrical noise made by TV, computers, fridges, etc, but I can.


----------



## Khainon

i confess that i am 30 years old...and have one of the largest collections of lion king memorabilia in the united states.....im not immature...really >.>


----------



## Bagheera

I confess that I like to hide things from my family. For example, I hid the fact that I owned a horse for three months after I bought him. I also hid my tattoo for 6 months, and I am notorious for hiding candy around he house.


----------



## Farmchic

I confess that I am slightly irritated at my husband. He told me he would polyurethane the top part of the highest wall in our barn for me because I couldn't reach it from the scaffolding. I'm irritated because I knew when he said it he didn't mean it. I'm not mad because he didn't do it, I know he's busy. I'm irritated because he knowingly said he would do something he had no intentions of doing. 

I also confess that I feel good about the work I've done in the barn without my husbands help.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that I have become spoiled to the AC in my shop at work and hate going out on calls. I used to hate being inside in the cold because it gave me headaches. Now I stall as long as possible about going outside here at work, but refuse to go inside at home until checking on every animal in the yard and putting my hand on every horse,,,rain or shine.


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


> I confess that I am slightly irritated at my husband. He told me he would polyurethane the top part of the highest wall in our barn for me because I couldn't reach it from the scaffolding. I'm irritated because I knew when he said it he didn't mean it. I'm not mad because he didn't do it, I know he's busy. I'm irritated because he knowingly said he would do something he had no intentions of doing.
> 
> I also confess that I feel good about the work I've done in the barn without my husbands help.


He may not like heights. When it came to painting our house I held the ladder while DW painted all the high places. I frequently pointed out the places she had missed.


----------



## Farmchic

Ha! He builds homes for a living. He just didn't want to do it. But that's ok, it's done now so all is well.


----------



## Farmchic

I confess I have one carrot left and wish the bandit would just take the dumb thing.


----------



## jumanji321

I confess that I turned the carrot game off because I had too many carrots stolen from me.


----------



## Stan

I confess to enjoying taking carrots from the other members and to falling into a deep depression when after 2 years of stealing and getting to the grand total of 5 only to be stripped down to 1 again has left me with shaking hands, which inturn makes it very difficult to console myself with my friend Jack as the shaking tends to make me spill the contence on the front of my shirt.


----------



## karliejaye

I admit I refuse to step on cracks in the sidewalk.
.........I use the excuse that "I need to lunge the horses" or "I need to muck the dry lots" or "I need to [insert any horse related chore here]" to get out of vacuuming.
........I am one of the slow drivers who won't turn into any gap in traffic smaller than 10 mac trucks (I have no depth perception, give me a break!)
........I won't kill spiders but take pleasure in squishing ants.
........I have theme songs for almost every horse I have ridden more than a handful of times.


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess to feeling very old!

I retired from work just two weeks ago and am now back at 'home' to help care for my aged mother.

My father died three years ago and she is only really just adjusting to this. Not in good health with cysts on her lungs, antibiotics help but she then suffers with terrible mouth.
She is in a lot of discomfort and is disorientated and frightened. I told her that I would sleep in her lounge if that would make her happier and her reply was," I don't want to be a bother." As if she hasn't done enough for us all our lives.

I have been doing her garden for her. She is happy that it is weed free and has some colour. That was easy in comparison to trying to clear Dad's veggie garden! I can honestly say that A) he was recycling way before it became the in thing. B) Under everything there is something. C ) Something is under everything! 

I feel that I am just moving bindweed, ivy, docks and other weeds to find the remains of rotted cold frames, panes and panes of glass, flowerpots by the hundreds, rotted sacking and polythene and enough wood should it still be growing, to form a forest!

I ache from pulling weeds, shifting rubbish, lifting heavy tubs of broken glass and trips to the local recycle plant.

Yesterday I found a tin storage shed in one corner that was about a foot covered in ivy. It took me ages to clear the ivy and when I did, to get the roof off. (The shed is actually worth keeping as it is sound) Started clearing out more flowerpots and found a stash of booze! There must have been about 40 bottles of wine, none opened, packs of lager, many rusted out, some spirits. I emptied the lot as it was no good! No doubt there are some very drunk slugs and snails! 
Just my luck that one of the cans exploded as I grabbed it so I stank like an old brewery. 

I confess that I am finding caring for Mummy harder than any physical work.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I confess that I once ate half a bag of marshmallows when no one was home.

I confess I used to only steal carrots from people who had more than 100..my standards have slipped.

I confess that this thread has given me great ideas for next April Fool's.

I confess that when I was little I would play in the kmart parking lot and "swim" from little 'island" to "island" (the little grass and trees that are often randomly in parking lots)

I confess to being a horse owner after only a year of riding lessons

I confess to screaming yesterday and jumping to the couch when I saw a bug on the floor

I confess to being a dork


----------



## littleamy76

I confess that I want to start sticking post-it's up all over my house to remind my roomies how we do things around here. Some of the things they do/have done makes me want to bang my head really hard against a wall. 

I confess that I lied to one of the roomies' kids yesterday about how good the garlic toast their mom had made was. (Yuck!!) 3 pieces were left, I ate one and threw the other 2 away saying they were burned.

I confess that even though I don't own a horse and probably won't for a while, I bought 3 bridles a few weeks ago because they were on sale. They are now hanging up on a wall in my living room.


----------



## Stan

I confess to agreeing with foxhunter that she is very old :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I confess my stacation last week was pretty much a waste since it rained all day everyday.


----------



## Celeste

Stan said:


> I confess to agreeing with foxhunter that she is very old :lol::lol::lol::lol:


I confess that I believe that Stan is misbehaving again.


----------



## BarrelRacer67

Roadyy said:


> I confess my wife is already good at medaling..:lol:


I confess that I've read this about 12 times and just understood what he meant...HAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Roadyy

I confess I giggled when reading the above post.


----------



## Stan

I confess I have never told a lie Not even a small one:twisted:


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I confess I don't get what BarrelRacer67 posted that Roadyy said..
I also confess that I now feel stupid -_-


----------



## Roadyy

Foxhunter said:


> I confess that I want to give Roadyy's wife a medal!
> 
> I would also like to help her exact revenge!





Roadyy said:


> I confess my wife is already good at medaling..:lol:


It was a play on Foxhunter's post... I confess I hope this helps. lol


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I confess I think it does.
I confess to while I was swimming today I kicked the pool filter and that it really, really hurt!
I also confess to pinching my cousin while in the pool.


----------



## gahorsechick

I confess I HATE the sound of people popping their knuckles. If my students do it I tell them I'm going to give them extra homework ( I never do). if I had known my husband was soooo bad about it I never would have married him!

I confess that I will buy candy or other treats at the store and eat it before I get home so I don't have to share it with anyone.

I confess I like animals more than people.


----------



## Stan

I confess I to have brought chocolate and devoured it before getting home so I don't have to share


----------



## toto

I confess im so tired but too lazy to brush my teeth right now so im staying up to avoid it. :lol:


----------



## jumanji321

I confess I need a job, badly!


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess to being glad I am alive!

Just returned from walking the dogs and it is a wonderful day to come. 
I took them to an area that is little walked as the terrain is steep and rough. There was a sea mist being burnt off by the early morning sun, nothing more than a slight breeze which was refreshing. 
Hundreds of rabbits for the dogs to exercise so, I took a break and sat on a rock contemplating the area. So many wild flowers in the grasses and I saw Kestrel drop from a great height to catch a mouse and take it back to where they are nesting high on the cliffs.
I am getting fitter as I am less puffed clambering up and down the steep slopes. 

Bet that I can out pace Stan any day!


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> I confess to being glad I am alive!
> 
> Just returned from walking the dogs and it is a wonderful day to come.
> I took them to an area that is little walked as the terrain is steep and rough. There was a sea mist being burnt off by the early morning sun, nothing more than a slight breeze which was refreshing.
> Hundreds of rabbits for the dogs to exercise so, I took a break and sat on a rock contemplating the area. So many wild flowers in the grasses and I saw Kestrel drop from a great height to catch a mouse and take it back to where they are nesting high on the cliffs.
> I am getting fitter as I am less puffed clambering up and down the steep slopes.
> 
> Bet that I can out pace Stan any day!


I confess that foxhunter is deaming if she thinks she can out pace me. When we take our dogs, and our horses, for a walk over the sand dunes we don't sit on a rock and rest while watching the little bunnies run around. I activly chase them to show the dogs and the horses how its done. Ever tried running over sand dunes. :lol:


----------



## Stan

I confess these are the small sand dunes. There is 60 miles of dunes along this beach I live on and no rocks to sit on. foxy


----------



## Celeste

Stan, I confess being jealous that you have such a pretty place to ride. It is rock free, so I could ride today even with the missing horse shoes that got sucked off in the mud yesterday.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> Stan, I confess being jealous that you have such a pretty place to ride. It is rock free, so I could ride today even with the missing horse shoes that got sucked off in the mud yesterday.


I confess Celeste that we ride shoeless for a large proportion of our riding. The farm land is sandy soil so no real need. its only when we go on treks we shoe them and even then I have ridden Stella on a trek shoeless. I find they are more sure footed when shoeless and less prone to slipping. I give her a western roll to her toes which lessens chipping of edge of the hoof.


----------



## Celeste

We have so many rocks that they can't deal with them barefoot. Sandy trails make me jealous.


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess to not only being fitter than Stan, I'm also a lot more intelligent!!!

There is no way I would go running over those sand dunes with dogs and horses. I would be riding the horse and allowing the dogs to follow.

Why use six legs when four will do?


----------



## Stan

I confess foxhunter can not be fitter than I because she rides the horse and allows the dogs to chase the little bunnies while she sits on a rock resting, where I, run the dogs and the horse so we are all fit for the task of living. If you don't use it, you loose it. Back at you foxy.


----------



## Faceman

Well, in looking at your avatar picture, your butt looks a bit flabby to me. Doing some lunges daily would probably tighten things up...


----------



## Farmchic

Faceman said:


> Well, in looking at your avatar picture, your butt looks a bit flabby to me. Doing some lunges daily would probably tighten things up...


I confess I'm still laughing out loud (for real) at this!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Faceman said:


> Well, in looking at your avatar picture, your butt looks a bit flabby to me. Doing some lunges daily would probably tighten things up...





Farmchic said:


> I confess I'm still laughing out loud (for real) at this!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



:rofl: Me tooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Oh wait.............................. I confess...................... :rofl: Me tooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Stan

And i must confess it gave me a giggle as well, but that did not solve the problem of what happend to the little bit I have missplaced:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chokolate

In confess that this has gotten really strange...


----------



## nvr2many

I confess this all seems perfectly normal to me. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I confess to becoming addicted to one tv show, Heartland, and I don't watch much tv at all. I have the DVR record the show when it comes on at 4 then watch it at night when I go to bed.

It's not a bad show even if there are still several things that aren't right where the horse work is concerned.


----------



## jumanji321

I confess I liked Heartland, until Amy started reminding me of Pat Parelli.
I confess that my uncle is obsessed with Heartland as well.


----------



## Roadyy

jumanji321 said:


> I confess I liked Heartland, until Amy started reminding me of Pat Parelli.
> I confess that my uncle is obsessed with Heartland as well.


Yea, but I appreciate her character not being arrogant about it and willing to adapt to the horse's needs rather than using just one particular training idea.


----------



## jumanji321

I actually did think her character could be kind of arrogant. Not terribly so, but I just found something to be a bit off about the character. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Roadyy

jumanji321 said:


> I actually did think her character could be kind of arrogant. Not terribly so, but I just found something to be a bit off about the character. Different strokes for different folks.


You are thinking of Lou,,:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SEAmom

I confess that I prefer room temperature drinks, the radio volume has to end in 2,5,8, or 0, I microwave ice cream (except for a milk shake), And I talk to myself - a LOT.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

SEAmom said:


> I confess that I prefer room temperature drinks, the radio volume has to end in 2,5,8, or 0, I microwave ice cream (except for a milk shake), And I talk to myself - a LOT.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All of these behaviors seem perfectly normal to me except microwaving the icecream.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I confess I sing as I'm getting out of the shower and drying off. I do this very loudly and as far off key as I can get just to irritate the wife while she is watching TV.

Preferred songs of choice are:

Tear in my Beer
I'm tired and I wanna go to bed
I found love on a two way street 
My Girl
On the Wings of a Snow White Dove


----------



## Roadyy

double post...frats!!!


----------



## MGTS

I confess to allowing my (nearly) 4 y.o daughter to play in my bathroom while I shower because it keeps the peace in the rest of the house - so that I can shower without playing referee! (and the only ones I am supervising are my daughter and my husband!)

I confess that I made a deal with my daughter - if she will play on her playset while I ride then she can ride her pony. BUT she has to play without calling to me or she cant ride. 

I confess dont take 1/2 of the pain meds I am supposed to take because with them I do silly things, without them I just hurt, but decided I can live with it. Yet I refill my some of my scripts as if I am taking them anyways "just in case".


----------



## SEAmom

Lol, celeste. I never knew it wasn't common until i went to college. I've been microwaving my ice cream since I was a little kid. I just zap it long enough to soften it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Farmchic

I confess I'm still watching the foal camera even though my mare already had the foal. 

I confess I've given my husband more shakes than I've drank because they are never thick enough and I hate milk, yuck!


----------



## jumanji321

I confess I've melted ice cream completely to turn it in to "cream" for strawberries.:lol::thumbsup:


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> All of these behaviors seem perfectly normal to me except microwaving the icecream.:lol::lol::lol:


 I confess to feeling much better about myself knowing, you all do dum things too, But I have never microwaved Icecream. have to go now those men in their white coats have brought my medication. :lol::shock:


----------



## HollyBubbles

I confess to have just read all 27 pages of this thread.... Mostly without my glasses (bad, now have headache and sore "squinty" eyes), also while I should be in bed.

I confess that I am sleeping on the couch tonight, purely because it is warmer in here than it is out in my room in the shed... Booo.

I confess that I am multi-tasking, I am reading Stans blog.

I also have to have music playing with the volume on an even number.... I sit in the passenger seat of mums car and watch with evil eyes when she turns the volume up or down, because she doesn't care.

Toilet paper has to unroll over the top, not hanging down on the wall side.

I now have two navel piercings, and only my BF and my mum know about it, I've been keeping the new one secret from everybody else.

I confess to love heights..... But I can't handle them well. I get dizzy and uncoordinated, everything kind of sways in front of me.. Vertigo -_-

I should not be riding.... I have done something (still waiting for results) to my right arm. I fell backwards on concrete, landing fully on that hand trying to protect my left shoulder from being injured (just can't win) and they think I may have wrecked either ligaments/tendons/muscles or a combo of the three, from shoulder down, therefore I have no clearance to ride.... But I still am.
I am also right handed and have trouble writing for anything longer than a few sentences due to a lack of control of my thumb and wrist.

Oh, and Foxhunter... Page 16, post #158... Where have I seen that written before? I have seen that written before somewhere I'm sure! Minus the microwave part.

That's all for now, except I confess to having yet another winter rug on it's way to me right now... Because I needed another one for my collection. And I also have a saddle blanket making its way over from Australia... Because I needed another one of them too... Ok, I confess to being a gear addict, do they have therapy groups for that? :lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> I confess foxhunter can not be fitter than I because she rides the horse and allows the dogs to chase the little bunnies while she sits on a rock resting, where I, run the dogs and the horse so we are all fit for the task of living. If you don't use it, you loose it. Back at you foxy.


Load of old tosh!!! Of course I'm fitter than Stan. Just because I sat on a rock not only to savour the view, watch the dogs and nature I was also contemplating mt navel. To get to where I was took about 30 mins sharp walking, I then went down to the beach and walking back up always takes twice as long because of the steep terrain. When it is dry the clay is crumbling so it is three steps forward and two back. If wet it is almost impossible to get back up unless on your hands and knees! No way could a horse get up and down the trails there!

As we are actually having a summer in the UK and it is (for us) hot and humid, I try to walk the dogs early a.m. (5 - 6) and late evening. Not always possible as Mum is feeling groggy in the heat and her mind wanders even more! The other morning I was just going out (5.15) when she decided to get up. I made her a cup of tea and she remarked that she had been awake since 7 a.m. 
I pointed out to her that it was only 5.30 -she just laughed and said she was going bonkers. Really the only thing that is still working well with her is her sense of humour.


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> Load of old tosh!!! Of course I'm fitter than Stan. Just because I sat on a rock not only to savour the view, watch the dogs and nature I was also contemplating mt navel. To get to where I was took about 30 mins sharp walking, I then went down to the beach and walking back up always takes twice as long because of the steep terrain. When it is dry the clay is crumbling so it is three steps forward and two back. If wet it is almost impossible to get back up unless on your hands and knees! No way could a horse get up and down the trails there!
> 
> As we are actually having a summer in the UK and it is (for us) hot and humid, I try to walk the dogs early a.m. (5 - 6) and late evening. Not always possible as Mum is feeling groggy in the heat and her mind wanders even more! The other morning I was just going out (5.15) when she decided to get up. I made her a cup of tea and she remarked that she had been awake since 7 a.m.
> I pointed out to her that it was only 5.30 -she just laughed and said she was going bonkers. Really the only thing that is still working well with her is her sense of humour.


 
Hill country, hell I live on the top of a hill and the sand dunes go for 60 miles, which is the length of the beach I live by. And as for it being to steep for the horses, Foxy If the horses can't get arond the terrain here we carry them home as a last parting gesture. And I dont sit and ponder mt navel, to much running around to do chasing the little bunnies with the dog and keeping out of the way of the horse when he gets a little pushy trying to get past me to get to the bunnies first. Then we walk the 2 miles up hill to home. 

I confess I am by far fitter than Foxy and here is a couple of photos to show the area. Theses are the small hills and dunes.


----------



## Foxhunter

Given that photos never capture the true perspective of a hill, that terrain is probably steeper than it appears.
The area I was mentioning is sheer in many places. To get back up from the beach you need to haul yourself up with a rope that is tied there. The whole area is ever changing as the cliffs slip into the sea. You couldn't get a horse down to the beach and if you did jump it off the cliff and it survived then it would have to swim to get to where it could get back to safe going!
I cannot post pictures from third iPad I do have some of the area, next time I go there I will take new pictures and when I have my PC set up, will show you what I mean.


----------



## amberly

I do not want a friend of mine using my horses - but I let her use him anyways.

The horse my friend is using - this will be his last year for 4-h and he will not be able to do barrel racing. If my friend wants to go higher than a trot, she will have to use my horse.

I'm not really sure if that is an actual confession - but I wanted to say it nonetheless.


----------



## amberly

I also confess that I yell at drivers if they don't have headlights on, blinkers, drive slow, reading while driving, texting while driving, etc.


----------



## Cane Toad

Ok, Mum, i confess..it was me who ate the cookie dough, not my brother, not the dog either. Sorry!


----------



## Stan

I confess cane toad your mother is going to find out. We have our ways.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*I confess to not being a people person, and not caring who likes it or approves. 
I confess to only wanting to correspond through email, and hate the phone. My motto is If back door guests are best, email friends are even better!!
I confess to having no confidence in myself, and thinking people don't like me.
I confess that I LOVE living alone, people think I get lonely, but I don't, I just get bored.
I confess to having a freezer full of Lean Cuisine and Healthy Choice meals, and never eating them.
*


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess to being the one who came home early one Saturday, put the kettle on the Aga, ( a cooker that permanently on) and went to the fridge to get the milk. As 
I opened the fridge door so there was a terrible smell. I thought that something was very off but then realised that one of the dogs had had a very runny accident
Nt and I had trodden in it. 
I shut the fridge and hopped around the table to go outside to remove my shoe, trying not to gag and hopped into another pile, splattering it all over the place.
Outside I went to the garden hose and washed all off my shoes, got in the car and returned home later than usual.
I was greeted by mother saying," one of the dogs has the runs. Your father came in and obviously trod in it. What's more, he put the kettle on and it had boiled dry."
I never owned up to that one!


----------



## my2geldings

I listen to the radio while driving the loaded funeral coach to the cemetery during services :hide:


----------



## Stan

My2Geldings said:


> I listen to the radio while driving the loaded funeral coach to the cemetery during services :hide:


I confess that tickles my fancy
You can drive me when its my turn and the songs you play loud are:
Lord its had to be humble, 
My ding a ling Chuck Berry. 
And by an Australian singer, Johny farnham Touch of paradise.
And to finish it off, to my wife and kids. Willie Nelsons. Maybe I never told you.

What a way to go, out in style and different. And if any one gets up at the service to say what a great guy he was, someone please, Foxhunter you could do this. Stand up and put them right.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

My2Geldings said:


> I listen to the radio while driving the loaded funeral coach to the cemetery during services :hide:


Not me but my late Father who was a Pall Bearer until he was in his 80s.

It had snowed, a lot of snow, and the town was cut off. I had a swab Land Rover that had been an army vehicle so was very basic. Three seats in the front, only metal benches in the back and a canvas roof cover. That LR was not the most comfortable but it would go most places - except out of town in 6 feet drifts of snow so I was walking to work to do the horses. 

The Isle of Wight is a high retirement area and so there are a lot of funerals. One elderly lady died and Dad, who drove nothing other than Mum up the wall, asked if the Undertaker could use the LR to collect her. I agreed and told him that I would leave it in high 4 wheel drive but before he went up the very steep narrow wouldn't directly off the sea front, to the Chaple of Rest, to stop, put it in low range before attempting the hill.
They collected the deceased lady and put her in a travel coffin. Headed off to the Chaple.. The Undertaker forgot about the low range. The hill was a solid sheet of ice where children had been tobogganing down it. 
The LR started to slip so was stopped with a jerk, Dad, sat in the back holding the coffin couldn't maintain a hold. Both he and the coffin slipped out the back. Dad managed to stop himself but the coffin went down the ski run landing on the beach. Dad remarked that it was a good job it wasn't high tide!


----------



## tinyliny

Fox,

You really need to write! I mean as a professin.


----------



## my2geldings

I can see a lot of you liked mine :lol::lol:


----------



## Stan

My2Geldings said:


> I can see a lot of you liked mine :lol::lol:


Dont forget you are driving me so get the songs sorted.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Farmchic

I confess that I think you should play "The Streak" by Ray Stevens for Stan.
:lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I confess I had time to ride yesterday and procrastinated too long while watching Return to Lonesome Dove.


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan said:


> Dont forget you are driving me so get the songs sorted.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


How about some Queen blasting out?

On my tombstone I want " Told you I was ill."


----------



## jaydee

I confess that I was glad it rained so much yesterday as it gave me an excuse to not ride Willow and give my bum and legs a chance to not ache so much from holding her together


----------



## tinyliny

Foxhunter said:


> How about some Queen blasting out?
> 
> On my tombstone I want " Told you I was ill."



At the end of my life, when they are holding my funeral, and they look at me in my casket, you know what I want them to say about me?

"Look! She's moving!"


----------



## jaydee

I confess to having a terrible fear about being buried while still alive so I want to be cremated - at least it would be over quickly


----------



## HollyBubbles

jaydee said:


> I confess to having a terrible fear about being buried while still alive so I want to be cremated - at least it would be over quickly


An ex friend of mine was like this, so she insisted that when she dies she needs to be buried with her cellphone and charger... The idea seemed good to her, until we pointed out that she wouldn't have any place to charge her phone while in a coffin and probably wouldn't get reception underground.:lol:


----------



## Darrin

jaydee said:


> I confess to having a terrible fear about being buried while still alive so I want to be cremated - at least it would be over quickly


I'll confess I want to be cremated because I can't stand the though of someone digging me up a thousand years from now and trying to re create who I was from my bones.


----------



## Stan

Farmchic said:


> I confess that I think you should play "The Streak" by Ray Stevens for Stan.
> :lol::lol:


Not only should it be played amoungst the others, but that gives me an idea.

Cab driver, along with the music, make sure i'm streaking. But don't laugh it going to be cold:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Foxhunter

I have donated my body for medical research and any bits they can use for training cadaver dogs. I doubt any bits can be used for transplants. 
I want a party not sadness on my demise. I've had a good life and want folks to celebrate this not to be sad.

As said, my Dad was. Pall Bearer for years and he thought flowers were a waste of money. 
When he died we went to the flower shop to select a family wreath. The couple who own the shop knew Dad. 
As we looked through the selection I made the comment " Dad would hate this, he'd far rather have vegetables!"
When his coffin came into the church, only the family wreath on it, we all had to laugh because the florist had put into the wreath all sorts of vegetables. 
Dad was cremated and we ate a lot of the wreath!


----------



## Bagheera

I confess that I left my goggles at the pool, realized it when I was only 10 minutes away, decided that someone already stole them most likely, drove home, and then decided I have to go buy new ones tomorrow. Lol


----------



## gahorsechick

I confess that I am happy my daughter's riding lesson was cancelled today. I'm tired and don't feel like going back out.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess to wishing I was finished putting in fence posts and electric fencing. I confess to being tired of being tired after working 10 hours at work then another 4 hours on fencing and horses. 

I confess I will be very happy if I can finish the fence this evening so I can turn the horses out on the other pasture.

I confess I hope the rain holds off one more day so I can try to get most of whats left of my grass cut that isn't flooded and swampy.


----------



## Foxhunter

Oh poor, poor Roady!

As soon as I saw you had posted I confess to immediately thinking, " What has his poor wife had to suffer now?"

Sorry I was wrong but glad for your wife's sake!


----------



## Stan

I confess I can't keep up with Rick. After my days work the last thing on my mind is fencing, and I further confess, in keeping with foxhunters first comment. Fencing is womens work, Its right up there with cleaning out the septic tank, or at the least getting the top off of it so the disposal truck can clean it out.


----------



## Roadyy

Foxhunter said:


> Oh poor, poor Roady!
> 
> As soon as I saw you had posted I confess to immediately thinking, " What has his poor wife had to suffer now?"
> 
> Sorry I was wrong but glad for your wife's sake!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


She's been on a short vacation from my antics..Her back has been acting up with all this bad weather. You've heard of people with metal in them always being able to feel the storms approaching. She feels them until they leave and NW Florida has been in storms for a month now with no end in sight as Hurricane season is here.


----------



## Foxhunter

Stan, obviously things must be bad with Roady's 'her indoors' for him to be doing the fencing!

I can tell you, I would far rather be clearing the sceptic tank, doing fencing, digging the garden than cleaning house!


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> Stan, obviously things must be bad with Roady's 'her indoors' for him to be doing the fencing!
> 
> I can tell you, I would far rather be clearing the sceptic tank, doing fencing, digging the garden than cleaning house!


You are right there and I hope she recovers quickly. Not to be cold hearted, but so she can take up her chores and relieve Rick. Us men folk, Well I, do believe in equality, so long as I don't have to clean and cook. But thats a job that only takes a man an hour a day, and as for cooking thats what Mc Donalds, KFC, Pizza hut, and resturants are for.


----------



## Roadyy

I'd be happy if she would just take over the grass cutting again. I'll hopefully be done with the fence this evening.

I told her I would buy her a brand new swing blade so she didn't have to swing as much with that ole dull one.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, don't be taking Stan lessons................


----------



## BarrelRacer67

I confess that I should get on here more....so I confess I am one of the few teenagers that love their job! I literally have the best job ever! I work at a campground and get paid to play in the pool with little kids for 2 straight days this week. And my boss gave me an almost full pack of Double-Stuff Oreos last night....that might have changed my feelings a little bit. And they took us zip-lining on Sunday. We got the coolest pictures!


----------



## Celeste

BarrelRacer67 said:


> I confess that I should get on here more....so I confess I am one of the few teenagers that love their job! I literally have the best job ever! I work at a campground and get paid to play in the pool with little kids for 2 straight days this week. And my boss gave me an almost full pack of Double-Stuff Oreos last night....that might have changed my feelings a little bit. And they took us zip-lining on Sunday. We got the coolest pictures!


I confess that I think you had more fun this week at work than I did.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

I confess that I am really looking forward to working with my new (paid) riding OTTB. 


I confess I have loved OTTB's since learning to ride on one.

I confess, that I am out of confessions.. except for my confession of OTTB confessions confession confessionista. :wink::lol:


----------



## Stan

I confess I feel like something we dont mention.
I have a virus which is giving my chest and breathing a hard time. Not to mention the head ache (never thought I'd use that excuse) I'm grumpy, coughing and it hurts. I was going to take a photo of myself but thought better of it. Don't want to be the cause of nightmares for you all.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess I did not get to even go see the electric fence yesterday due to family issue.


I confess to getting caught in the barn with my wife when a severe lightning storm came through. Jems(16H Saddlebred) is not fond of the lightning/thunder and would bolt out of the barn isle pushing through whoever or whatever was in her way. We got in the tack/feed room to avoid any accidents with her and enjoyed the storm, alone time and talk while waiting for the heavy part to pass.


----------



## Farmchic

I confess It's time to start back to school but I don't wanna  
I have one more small project to finish up and then It's back to it. I also confess I'm pretty proud of all I've accomplished this summer. And I confess that the weather we are having is not normal August in Mo weather, it's almost cold! And I am not enjoying it mainly because I'm not looking forward to winter. I've really enjoyed working outside and in the barn this spring and summer and I don't want it to end.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I confess that when I bake chocolate chip cookies, I eat as many of the chips as I put in the cookies


----------



## MGTS

I confess that my husband just text me that he was hired for a job. And after 3 years of no job.... I didnt even ask WHAT he will be doing - or getting paid. Just when he will start.

I also confess that work is sending me to my last class for a certifcation in November, and I am ALREADY counting down the days because other than the fact I have to sit in class M-Th from 830-5; and take (and pass) an exam on Friday....it is a fully paid VACATION away from "real life" from whenever I leave until I get back. 
I also confess that I have made plans to leave Friday after work, visit some friends where I will be going for the weekend, check into the hotel Sunday, study, then after school on Friday visit more friends and not come home until the 2nd Sunday....
Confession ~ I checked with a friend if she can cover feeding for me, and I have yet to tell my husband my plans beyond when/where work is sending me for school.


----------



## HollyBubbles

I confess that it is 12am and I am in hospital, I should be asleep but I can't sleep so I wired my iPad up to my phone as a portable wifi hotspot so I can play on the Internet.

I also confess that I would like to smack the nurse (and doctor)that sedated (i asked to be knocked out, they refused)me for an endoscopy today, she told me it wouldn't hurt and I wouldn't remember a thing because of the sedation and local in my throat... Yeah we'll, she lied. My whole body was seizing during the procedure and it hurt like hell, I was screaming and crying with no control over what I was even doing, as soon as the camera went in my gag reflex kicked in so for the entire half hour procedure I was gagging and vomiting as well as screaming, crying and seizing but yet they wouldn't stop or give me more sedation or knock me out.
Oh, and they didn't tell me that they put air into the stomach as part if the procedure, that would have been nice to know beforehand since its making me feel extremely nauseous. I will stop my rant here before I confess to wanting to stab the nurse with a loaded syringe... Oops, who said that?


----------



## Farmchic

Aw poor thing! That's terrible! No hospital visit is ever fun. Hang in there, hopefully you will be out of there quickly.

Ask for jello and ice cream  If you can have it that is. They are usually willing to let you have all the jello and ice cream you want!


----------



## Farmchic

Here try some of these and then let us know the results 

1.Complane of sever stumic cramps until you are seen to by a dotor or nurse then when they approach you say "wow doc i feel way better thank you " then for added crazyness walk out backwards 

2. Run around screaming that you dont whant to see the dentist 

3. One word for you flatulance 

4. Ask repetedly if they are gonna operate on you 

5. Pretend to be a doctor 

6. Whenever a nurse passes make a swit swoo noise or say "helooo nurse " 

7. Run around the hallways wearing an alien mask 

8. When the doctor comes kick him in the shin then say " HOW DO YOU LIKE IT HAHAHA " 

9. Run in wearing a leotared your face covered in lipstick and scream tell them your looking for doctor\nurse how did this to you 

10. Wear sunglasses and tell the lady at the front ofice that you may have gone blind then take off your sunglasses. look amazed and leave imediatly touching every thing that you pass 

11. Scream at every body who passes 

12. Crawl in on you hands and nees sniffing everything pretending to be a dog 

13. Play with the electric beds 

14. Tell the lady at the front office "This is the worst hotel ive ever been to gosh and you call yourselfs H.M.R Hospital" 

15. Break out in a tap dance every 5mins 

16. Ask the lady at the front desk to order your fave magazine because they havent got it on the table in the waiting room. 

17. Throw your shoes at the doctor when he enters the room 

18. When you enter the doctors office claim that you saw a room just like this in an alien movie 

19. Moooo very loudly (repeat if needed) 

20. Kick up a fuss because the doctor is not The doctor from casualty 


-------------------------------------------------- 
Please note that some of these may get you arrested


----------



## Stan

I do confess To be able to put together such a list one must be coming from experience. Farmchic I am concerned:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Farmchic

No worries! That's not my list, I just borrowed it from the internet. I wouldn't mind trying a few of them though :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that I am sick and tired of all the rain we have been getting across the Florida panhandle.
I confess to being tired of wearing water boots just to walk any where in my yard and hip waders to go out to the pasture to feed and tend to the horses.
.48in Tues
.25in Wed/Thurs
1.39in Friday
2.39in Saturday
.84in Sunday

According to the weather channel. I'm sure some areas locally got more and some less. Looking at my yard I have to say we are on the more side.

We are already a full inch above the average for this time of the month.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess July was worse.

July's average rain fall here is 7.39 inches. This year it was 15.18 inches. There is no where for the water to go as the ground is already saturated way down deep.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I confess that I like watching Star Gate Atlantis. Yup, I'm a sci-fi nerd! Got it from my Aunt :wink:


----------



## HollyBubbles

I confess that at 2pm today (in an hours time) I will be trying my luck with a colour therapist since I'm almost certain the local doctors and hospital got their practising licenses from internet templates. They discharged me with no answers and more tablets... That I can't take because they have to be taken with food.


----------



## MyFillyAspen

I confess, I think my new riding horse (Riding him 3x a week, for his owner) has a gorgeous but unusual star/snip/stripe marking. :wink:


----------



## Foxhunter

Hey Roady, you are getting the British summer! This year it hasn't been to bad, last year it was the same as you are getting - after a very wet winter 11/12. The weather forecasters had, early in 12 predicted severe drought!
I have never seen harvests like it. Corn was only waist high, fields were to wet to harvest. A contractor was sending out machinery to harvest plus two extra tractors to pull others out.


----------



## Stan

Being the confession thread I thought i needed to confess I am so good i have nothing to confess
My life is so boring.

Cheers all


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

I confess to being a sucker for guys in wrangler jeans. I'm sorry but i can't help it. 

I confess to revving my truck in front of guys to make them jealous. ( my truck has custom exhaust and it's LOUD. Love it. ) 

I confess to singing in the shower. Guilty. 

I confess to trying to do the stunt tricks they do I all those old westerns on my own horses. I cannot get slapper to take off so I can do the pony express to save my life! Lol. 

I confess that I almost enjoy riding bucking horses. It's such an accomplishment when you ride them out.


----------



## Roadyy

Stan said:


> Being the confession thread I thought i needed to confess I am so good i have nothing to confess
> My life is so boring.
> 
> Cheers all


I confess "It's hard to be humble when you're perfect in every way."


----------



## MGTS

I confess that I am as tired as Roadyy is of the rain we are getting in our area.

I confess that I sent a pair of brand new boots BACK to the store because the heel started coming loose - no way it could be associated with the amount of darn rain we have (ha! I am sure that is exactly why).

I confess that I am bored to death at work and it is a busy week when I should be busy, but I am so brain dead I am on auto-pilot.


----------



## Roadyy

I confess I brought an air horn to work today. There is a welding supervisor who is always trying to spook people. He'll hide behind the office door when people come in and scream as they shut the door. We will see how he handles loud noises today. haha


----------



## Roadyy

I confess that he has gotten very agitated with the air horn after 8-10 times of having it go off within 2 feet of his head. He agrees to stop the yelling, now if we can just fix him with his habit of throwing pieces of soap stone.

Maybe a reason to bring in my M4 assault air rifle. It shoots in semi and full auto at 460 fps, holds 300 rounds of 12oz plastic BBs. I think it will get his attention quickly. My concern is the consequences of bringing any type of gun on the premises.


----------



## Foxhunter

I confess that I wish I was at Roady's workplace!

I confess that today is the first day that I have done any form of work for resume ration since I retired. Feels good!

The only reason I haven't been doing anything is because my ancient mother is not so well and cannot be left on her own to long. That takes up a lot of the day.
Poor old girl will be 93 in September, nothing works, her eyes have all but failed, her hearing is not a lot better and she refuses to wear a hearing aid. The only thing that is working is her sense of humour. Even when really poorly and the medics came to take her to hospital, when they knocked on the door she told them they could only come in of they were good looking! 

She took a fall and when I put her upright on her feet she nearly went down again because she was laughing and calling herself a silly fool. 

Guess age cannot knock all the stuffing out of some.


----------



## Roadyy

I think I would enjoy a weekend with your mum. I bet I would get some great ideas from her.


----------



## Foxhunter

Both mum and her mum were great practical jokers. 
Gran lived with us for several years, she was best part blind and deaf. 
One evening I came home from work and was eating my supper. Gran was drying the dishes and wiped the table with a rather wet cloth. I got some of the water on my hand and flicked her with it. She just went back to doing the dishes and then squeezed the wet cloth over my head. 
I retaliated with a small amount of water from a glass. 
She was giggling. I was eating, next thing I know she has emptied best part of the dish water over my head. 
We were both laughing out loud and when she settled she said we should blame the dogs for upsetting their water dish. 

Gran ran a guest house and it was nothing for the visitors to find their night clothes stitched up or and apple pie bed,, all arts went on there with silly jokes. Funny thing was that the visitors kept returning year after year and then their children returned with their families.


----------



## Roadyy

Guess I need to drain the pond between us so I can come visit. Sounds like it would be a hoot.

I have sprayed the wife and kids through the screens on the windows with the water hose.


----------



## Stan

I to confess to being a little on the fun side when it came to water. We had two stories between the ground and entrance way and as the kids came to the door I was not above emptying a pot of water over them. But one had to watch out for payback. Teenagers can have a mean streak in them.


----------



## Foxhunter

When my niece went to pick Mum up from hospital, she was a bit early. Two nurses were soaking wet. They had taken Mum to have a shower and she had soaked them both. 
My niece, having inherited the family humour, just told them, " You shouldn't have relinquished control of the shower head."

Stan, one day at the stables a young girl was washing her pony's tail. It was spring and he had been on fresh grass so, it was rather 'green' and she had used far to much shampoo. I took his tail and flicked the bubbles over her. This brought a out a water fight.
Later, and I wa the only dry person around, I was a out to go out of the tack room when I saw two stings, one was a girl sat on the mounting block doing nothing, and the other was a shadow off the tack room roof. 
This girl sitting, nodded. I stopped walking out but the owner, an elderly man, walked past me. He got the bucket of green soapy water! 
Such were the times that all he said was, " This is not my day, I'm going home!"
He had a earlier reversed the van into a solid gate post and had also broken a fluorescent tube.


----------



## Roadyy

When I was still working on the Electrical crew here, we all sat outside the shop for morning break and lunch. I should prelude this with the fact that Florida has a large population of Seagulls. Me and another guy always fed the seagulls cheetos and would drop them closer and closer to see how close we could get them. We had them where they were almost standing at our feet to collect their treats. We always played pranks of the Electrical Superintendent so this was going to be no different. We finally caught one of the birds and hook it's wings across eachother to keep it from flapping at us then tossed it in the boss' office and shut the door behind it. There was a huge commotion almost immediately and it sounded like 2 Sumo wrestlers having a go at it in that narrow hallway like office. BTW, he was late 50's and round like Santa with the shorter Santa version beard to add to your visual. He finally came out with this bird hanging upside down and half dead. Looked at all of us and said " It put up a heck of a fight, but in the end it decided sex with me wasn't worth living". We all died laughing until he made the list for night shift that covered the next two months. haha


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

LOL! I want to work with you!


----------



## Roadyy

Barrelracingllamalover said:


> LOL! I want to work with you!


Ok, I can always use extra moving targets to practice my aim with the Airsoft Rifle..


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

Lol. Only if I can shoot back!


----------



## Roadyy

At 300 rounds on full auto, do you think you will have time to find a target without getting stung by a BB? btw, I have 4 clips for that one, 6 clips for the semi auto pistol and several loads for the shotgun.....bwahahaaahaaaaa


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover

Lol. I have almost that much for my Winchester .243 super short magnum... I leave the air soft for the the brothers. Obviously, I wear the camo in the family.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Roadyy, wanna bring your target practicing skills to NZ? I'm sure many of the local doctors here would appreciate your skills :lol: maybe it's the kick they need to get their real practicing licenses rather than templates from the internet!


----------



## Stan

HollyBubbles said:


> Roadyy, wanna bring your target practicing skills to NZ? I'm sure many of the local doctors here would appreciate your skills :lol: maybe it's the kick they need to get their real practicing licenses rather than templates from the internet!


Try some of the practioners in Northland cornflake packet more like. Thats why they are called practioners always practicing.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Stan said:


> Try some of the practioners in Northland cornflake packet more like. Thats why they are called practioners always practicing.


Anything would be better than where i am in the lower north island, im tempted to go down to wellington!

I confess to having my mum unrug both my horses early this morning when it was still cold out... sorry guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever

I confess that I'm feeling grumpy because I have *another* ear infection :evil:


----------



## Roadyy

Barrelracingllamalover said:


> Lol. I have almost that much for my Winchester .243 super short magnum... I leave the air soft for the the brothers. Obviously, I wear the camo in the family.


I don't speak of other firearms. As far as uncle Sam knows I have no weapons in my house.



HollyBubbles said:


> Roadyy, wanna bring your target practicing skills to NZ? I'm sure many of the local doctors here would appreciate your skills :lol: maybe it's the kick they need to get their real practicing licenses rather than templates from the internet!


I would gladly repay some of the doctors with a few shots of my own...:lol:



Tobysthebesthorseever said:


> I confess that I'm feeling grumpy because I have *another* ear infection :evil:




Ear infection, eh? Turn your head so I can see in there from about 20 yards out and I'll blast that infection right out of there.:wink:



I confess me and my wife forgot our 11th anniversary on Wednesday. Our house has been chaotic for the last week and she remembered it Thursday afternoon. I stopped on my way home and picked up her a nice western shirt and a card. got home, gave it to her then headed out to feed the horses and work on putting up an electric fence. No fancy dinner or alone time for us right now with everything going on.


----------



## Foxhunter

Last year my Mother was pestered by many children knocking on her door 'Trick or Treating' to me a horrible thing that has become an in thing here in the UK.
Mum loved children but, living on her own, not being one to keep treats in the house and unable to get out to get any had she even remembered, she had to turn them away without anything other than an apology. 
In return these toe rags pulled up plants, overturned her trash cans and broke the gate.

Mum died and now I am here. I am ready to teach these rude children a lesson. I have bought a load of sprouts and chocolate. I have cooked the sprouts, melted the chocolate and covered the former with the latter. They look good! 

When they come knocking, they will be given a treat. I will let my dogs out to escort them down the path just to ensure they do no damage. 

Revenge is best served cold - so are sprouts!


----------



## Cacowgirl

I confess to being a "tack-a-holic" . I used to have 8 horses, but now only one (& looking). I'm still buying tack & can't wait to see what horse I'll have next. Maybe it will need a different size? LOL!


----------



## Stan

Foxhunter said:


> Last year my Mother was pestered by many children knocking on her door 'Trick or Treating' to me a horrible thing that has become an in thing here in the UK.
> Mum loved children but, living on her own, not being one to keep treats in the house and unable to get out to get any had she even remembered, she had to turn them away without anything other than an apology.
> In return these toe rags pulled up plants, overturned her trash cans and broke the gate.
> 
> Mum died and now I am here. I am ready to teach these rude children a lesson. I have bought a load of sprouts and chocolate. I have cooked the sprouts, melted the chocolate and covered the former with the latter. They look good!
> 
> When they come knocking, they will be given a treat. I will let my dogs out to escort them down the path just to ensure they do no damage.
> 
> Revenge is best served cold - so are sprouts!


What a, well there are no words to describe how I feel about your covering sprouts with chocolate and would I do the same :twisted:


----------



## Celeste

Sprouts covered with chocolate might taste pretty good. Better than sprouts without chocolate anyway.


----------



## Chokolate

I did that with my sister! She'd been bugging my friend and I all day and when the two of us (my friend and I) were making dessert for after dinner we decided to add a surprise to hers. The rest of us had frozen yoghurt coated in chocolate and then re-frozen, served with icecream...one of us had a frozen tomato coated in chocolate...served with icecream...

Not sure how well it worked because the first thing she said after biting into this delicacy was 'Mm, this is really good..."

I suppose that's a confession.


----------



## Stan

I confess to a trick played on a person who was what one could consider a guts. She kept hogging the chip and veg dip so much it annoyed me and a friend, so at the next invite for dinner and after function I mixed a natural laxative into one of the chip dips I made. One could say it had an explosive effect.:shock:


----------

